# MPG Friday Dinner



## Magicbob (Mar 23, 2016)

If you are planning on joining us for the dinner on Friday, please respond so I can let the restaurant know how many are coming.


----------



## mark james (Mar 23, 2016)

One please.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 24, 2016)

My wife and I would love to join in.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm in for 1.


----------



## jeff (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 24, 2016)

One more!


----------



## Jontello (Mar 24, 2016)

Count me in for 1


----------



## mg_dreyer (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes


----------



## thewishman (Mar 24, 2016)

Me.


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Mar 24, 2016)

Put me down for one


----------



## Argo13 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 25, 2016)

I think the cut off will be 22 for this dinner, so jump in quick if your coming


----------



## saver (Mar 25, 2016)

Count in me and my wife


----------



## saver (Mar 25, 2016)

Count in 2 one for me and one for my wife


----------



## John Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

My wife and I are planning on it. So count 2


----------



## bjbear76 (Mar 26, 2016)

2 please for my wife and me


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 26, 2016)

keep responding, they have a bigger room


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 26, 2016)

2 for me.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 26, 2016)

Me and possibly two of my Grandkids.


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 26, 2016)

Count me in for one!

Question - which restaurant are we talking about?


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 26, 2016)

galaxy, next door the the hotel


----------



## saver (Mar 26, 2016)

Put me down for 2


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 26, 2016)

If I can make it there by 6:30 i will have 2 people


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 26, 2016)

By the way, what time are we looking at for the reservations? Any suggestions? I'm good for anything - believe me, I can eat anytime.


----------



## MillerTurnings (Mar 26, 2016)

If there is still room, I'll go.


----------



## Freelancer (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## Gunnarkouper (Mar 27, 2016)

*Friday night Dinner*

I will be there. Sounds like a good time.
Dan Christopherson
Wisconsin Rapids, WI.


----------



## Randy Ward (Mar 27, 2016)

My wife and I will join the Dinner party!


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 30, 2016)

THAT'S IT WE ARE FULL
I am in the final talks with them and will be sending out the menu soon


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 30, 2016)

Can I sit on someone's lap?


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 30, 2016)

Ron, the room is full, but there are a couple of spots that are reserved that may fall threw.
You are there for officially Standby #1


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 30, 2016)

Ron can suit on the floor behind me and I'll drop him food.


----------



## Magicbob (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope to sometime today to compile the list of attendees and send the menu out.
If you have reserved a spot or two and your plans change, please respond in this thread or PM me


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok guys,
Here is the list of reservations, please make sure it is correct

 <table width="496" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><colgroup><col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:9472;width:194pt" width="259">  <col style="mso-width-source:userset;mso-width-alt:8667;width:178pt" width="237">  </colgroup><tbody><tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl22" style="height:18.0pt;width:194pt" width="259" height="24">IAP NAME</td>   <td class="xl22" style="border-left:none;width:178pt" width="237">Number of   Reservations</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Magicbob</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Mark James</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Papaturner</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Jim15</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Jeff</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Dalecamino</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Jontello</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">mg dreyer</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">thewishman</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Douglas Feehan</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Argo13</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">saver</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">John Smith</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">bobjackson</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">mbroberg</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">3</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">pianomanpj</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">ken69912001</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">MillerTurnings</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Freelancer</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Gunnarkoiper</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Randy Ward</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">2</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Brownsfn2</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">1</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24"> 
</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none"> 
</td>  </tr>  <tr style="height:18.0pt" height="24">   <td class="xl23" style="height:18.0pt;border-top:none" height="24">Total</td>   <td class="xl24" style="border-top:none;border-left:none">31</td>  </tr> </tbody></table>
Ron looks like your in.

I will post menu in a few minutes


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 3, 2016)

here is the menu
Cash bar as well


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 3, 2016)

Goof looking menu.


----------



## John Smith (Apr 3, 2016)

Lots of good choices. Getting excited about going. My first MPG.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 3, 2016)

Well crap,  I did not see this until now.  Sure don't want to sit in my hotel room without a car by myself!  Any room for one more?


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 3, 2016)

Curtis
The room max is 32, you just made it


----------



## mbroberg (Apr 3, 2016)

You have two more openings.  My Grandkids will not be there.


----------



## Olivewood Pen Blanks (Apr 3, 2016)

Great


----------



## mark james (Apr 3, 2016)

MesquiteMan said:


> Well crap,  *I did not see this until now.*  Sure don't want to sit in my hotel room without a car by myself!  Any room for one more?



Shoot Curtis...  I thought our Head Moderator was physically "hard-Wired" into every post and thread. :biggrin:

*...You can smack me next week! *

Hey Magic!  Isn't is a true that the last reservation in picks up the bar tab???  Curtis - We will *love* to see you!!!!!  :bananen_smilies046::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 3, 2016)

ok guys
we have a couple of openings


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 4, 2016)

What time is dinner?


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Olivewood Pen Blanks coming?


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 4, 2016)

Around 6:30-7


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 5, 2016)

Add to list:
Curtis 
Randal Ward

Room is full reservations are closed


----------



## Krub411 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Dinner List*

if there are any cancellations could you put me on a list to fill 1 open spot?

Thanks 
Dave Burk
krub411


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 6, 2016)

Dave,
You will be the first standby


----------



## Krub411 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank You


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 7, 2016)

Dave Burk
You are in my friend, we had a cancellation.


----------



## Krub411 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## northman (Apr 8, 2016)

If it isn't too late my 2 sons and I would like to join (3 total).
Scott


----------



## Bob in NE Ohio (Apr 8, 2016)

*MagicBob*

Magicbob
Sorry this is so late, but I just found out that I am free after the event tonight and if possible I would like to join you for dinner. If the reservations are closed I understand.
Thanks for trying
Bob in NE Ohio
See you at the event


----------

